

Ask HN: Who is hiring new grads for Fall? (Spring 2013) - csdreamer7

Similar to 'Who is Hiring'. Please lead with the location of the position and include the keywords COOP, INTERN, REMOTE, or H1B if the corresponding sort of candidate is welcome. Please include any uncommon specialty courses that would be of interest. Algorithms and Data Structures are common for any CS major; Machine Learning and Distributed Algorithms are not.
======
tagabek
I see what you are going for with this post, but the idea seems to be too
close to the already popular "Who is Hiring" posts. I know that the difference
is that you want to target recent graduates, but they are technically in the
same job market as the (generally) more experienced people.

With all of that aside, I appreciate what you are aiming to do - get more job
offers and opportunities in the hands of recent graduates. There are a few
great programs that exist to do just this already. One that I found to be
quite interesting:

<http://www.university.firstround.com/>

They are accepting applications until March 5th!

~~~
csdreamer7
Thankyou for the appreciation and the link but I already applied in January.
Please list what other programs you found.

Besides, targeting new grads exclusively is sometimes advantageous for a
growing startup. Like being more willing to learn a new system (since they
don't know an old system-easier to mentor). Also, more willing to move to
lessor known tech hubs after graduation (Portland, Raleigh, Austin, etc).

The last part is what I think is important for a startup. New grad salaries
can be around 50-80,000 a year from what I hear while rent is approaching
3,000 a month in SF. Speciality and experience alone may not make a great
programmer. Alot of great programmers I know often have side projects they do
in college (or in my case, being in both CS research and in a graduate class
hopefully includes me in that category).

~~~
tli
Thanks for creating the post. Even though I agree it is the same job market,
still some companies offer positions directly targeted at new grads. It seems
to me that larger companies tend to open more specific positions, e.g. new
grad/junior, than smaller companies/startups. I think these jobs are
underrepresented in the who's hiring thread as much as larger companies are
underrepresented (ok it's more of a startup community here so it might be
obvious), therefore testing whether there is a more specific new grad demand
here on HN seems reasonable to me.

Actually, I'm also a new grad and looking for opportunities, so I'm excited to
see what shows up here.

Edit: csdreamer, you could also try <https://trypitchbox.com/>

~~~
csdreamer7
You're welcome.

Have you tried pitchbox? I tried to make an account for Developer Auction and
they required a previous employer. I didn't bother with pitchbox after that.

~~~
tli
I registered at pitchbox 6 weeks ago but have only received the general
welcome mail and no pitches so far. I'd also love to register at Developer
Auction but can't b/c I'm not based in the US.

